# HUGE Bees with Black Bums



## Cactii (Sep 5, 2009)

I was observing my hives yesterday and noticed some really huge bees going in and out of the hive.

They are massive, like, 4-5 times the size of my girls and they all have really black bums.

I suspect that these are drones but just want to make sure.

Anybody have an opinion?


----------



## Naturegoods (Mar 12, 2010)

If you catch them in your fist and and shake them around without getting stung - then they are drones


----------



## Cactii (Sep 5, 2009)

Naturegoods said:


> If you catch them in your fist and and shake them around without getting stung - then they are drones


I'll make sure to try this later today.


----------



## Naturegoods (Mar 12, 2010)

Seriously that will work – but first you might try a close inspection of them to make sure they have a fuzzy butt without the ability to sting anything you poke them with.
You know how it is – the boys are just there for the love – none of the work.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Perhaps they look like this?

Images of dark honey bees, all three casts.


----------



## Cactii (Sep 5, 2009)

Joseph Clemens said:


> Perhaps they look like this?
> 
> Images of dark honey bees, all three casts.


Thanks.

Yes, I think they're drones.


----------



## Naturegoods (Mar 12, 2010)

Now you can safely pick them up and play with them 
Good practice for the day you pick up the queen!


----------



## Chick (May 21, 2009)

Sounds like you have carpenter bees in the area.


----------



## Cactii (Sep 5, 2009)

Carpenter Bees?

No, they enter the hive without a problem so they must be honeybees from that hive. They're just really big.


----------



## daknoodle (Dec 8, 2005)

An image would help a lot, however I'd be willing to put money down on that they are drones.


----------



## Chick (May 21, 2009)

If they are entering the hive, then they are probably drones. But drones are about twice as big as the field bees, not 5 times as big (unless they are on steroids!).


----------



## USCBeeMan (Feb 7, 2009)

Last year I had drones that were probably twice as big as the year before. The drones I have seen so far this year are the size of those 2 years ago.


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

Chick said:


> If they are entering the hive, then they are probably drones. But drones are about twice as big as the field bees, not 5 times as big (unless they are on steroids!).


Maybe they're bears.


----------



## Beaver Dam (May 27, 2008)

Obama bees


----------



## Riverratbees (Feb 10, 2010)

Sounds like mature drones to me.


----------



## Chick (May 21, 2009)

I know bumble bees make some sort of honey, but I don't think carpenter bees do, but I have found carpenter bees in new hives. Never found them in established hives. Maybe it's the wood?


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Sounds of the hive:
There is a reason that we call the drones.
They make great food for insect eating pets.
Ernie


----------



## buffaloeletric (Mar 11, 2010)

i have little experience, but last fall large bees were going in and out of my hive uncontested. they were not drones. at first i thought it might be the queen but there were too many for that. i firmly believe that they were robbing due to the fact that the hive starved to death overwinter


----------

